# Tips from Arnold Palmer go to PalmerGolfTips.com



## kavaliauskas (Aug 16, 2007)

Have Arnold Palmer Talk To Your Friends and Family!

Now you can send your friends and family personalized golf advice from legendary golfer Arnold Palmer. That’s right; he’ll speak to them personally. You have to hear it to believe it! 

You can have Arnold Palmer give your friends and family advice for: 
• Teeing off 
• Putting for par
• Chipping onto the green
• Hitting over a water hazard
• How to get out of a sandtrap

Help someone you know shave strokes off their score and improve their game. Take advantage of this once in a lifetime opportunity today. Simply log onto PalmerGolfTips.com!


----------

